# Trovoada em Braga-Compilação



## Ruipedroo (2 Abr 2014 às 16:23)

Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo que fiz em que basicamente juntei todos os melhores registos de trovoadas/células que fiz até hoje aqui por Braga:



Espero que gostem!


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2014 às 17:09)

Muito fixe! Tens ai uns belos apanhados!


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Abr 2014 às 20:32)

Obrigado ecobcg!


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Abr 2014 às 23:07)

Muito bom, 
tenho também alguns registos daqui da minha zona, ao longo de vários anos gravados em VHS


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2014 às 23:17)

Excelentes registos! 

Há aí uns quantos raios que se fossem captados em fotografia ficavam um espectáculo!

Bom trabalho


----------



## james (4 Abr 2014 às 16:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo que fiz em que basicamente juntei todos os melhores registos de trovoadas/células que fiz até hoje aqui por Braga:
> 
> http://youtu.be/sFIRKfRCAuM
> 
> ...





Espetacular ! ! !

Podem chamar - me de doido , mas assim é que eu acho o céu bonito !


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Abr 2014 às 17:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Excelentes registos!
> 
> Há aí uns quantos raios que se fossem captados em fotografia ficavam um espectáculo!
> 
> Bom trabalho



Obrigado! 

Há uns tempos atrás publiquei uns screenshots de alguns raios, podes ver aqui: 

http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/11-trovoadas/213-trovoada-que-ocorreu-na-madrugada-do-dia-27-de-junho-deste-ano.-atingiu-zonas-montanhosas-a-norte-de-braga-e-viana-do-castelo/imagens?userid=90


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Abr 2014 às 17:05)

james disse:


> Espetacular ! ! !
> 
> Podem chamar - me de doido , mas assim é que eu acho o céu bonito !



Podes crer que é um céu bem bonito!


----------



## Rain (23 Abr 2014 às 00:11)

Espectacular. Muito bom.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Abr 2014 às 01:39)

Rain disse:


> Espectacular. Muito bom.



Obrigado!


----------

